
Simulated Knitting in Python - th0ma5
http://blog.learnfromdata.com/2011/11/simulated-knitting.html
======
lancefisher
These are the kinds of things that arise from mixing another interest or skill
with programming. A knitter wouldn't think of doing this, and neither would a
programmer, but a knitter-programmer comes up with this great idea.

~~~
dchudz
Thanks!

------
sp332
Here's a video from a while back, were Vi Hart explains to the 2011 Joint
Mathematics Meetings how to have fun with negative-curature objects:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsE2UKkIKXU>

------
colanderman
I'd considered doing this with crochet for a while. I like the 3D mesh
approach. Glad to see it works!

~~~
freiheit
The actual pseudo-sphere he makes a model off is crocheted. I think the
approach he uses would work okay with crochet, but you'd have to add in
something that knows a bit about the height of a stitch (and stick with the
same height stitch), and also do something where the slight tilt of crochet
stitches isn't significant for your purposes.

~~~
colanderman
Since all crochet stitches are just combinations of hook-through, yarn over,
and draw, my idea was to make a simulator in terms of those. At one point I
put together this cheat sheet breaking down the stitches:
<http://fstutoring.com/~chris/stuff/crochet>

